# Best Scope for $200 or Less ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a scope for my son's back-up rifle - a Remington Model 7 in 7mm/08. He's already got a Leupold Vari X 3 on his A-Bolt 30/06 so I don't want to break the bank on this one.
I'm thinking a Leupold Vari X 1. Cabela's has them on sale for about $190.
I'm also kind of thinking of getting the 2x7x33 (as opposed to the 3x9x40) because the rifle is small.
Any input on a good scope in this price range ? Thanks.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

*Swift Scopes*

I have a Swift Optics scope mounted on the same rifle and I love it. Its a 3x9x40 that was just over a hundred bucks 10 years ago. I have had no problems and never had to re zero it in ten years of hunting.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

leupold is the way to go for that kind of money


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

My brother has a Swift on a .223 bolt action. It seems to be a good scope. Nikon prostaff is another good scope for less then $200.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I like nikon for that price range.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Agree on the nikon


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

leupold vx1 for sure ,in my opinion the best you can get in that price range. i cant tell the difference between my vx1 and my buddys vx2.i have a extra one i'll sale if your intrested.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

New Redfield Revolution are awesome they say they have almost the same glass as VX-2 and are made by Leupold! Got two in the mail on the way!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

redfishguy83 said:


> New Redfield Revolution are awesome they say they have almost the same glass as VX-2 and are made by Leupold! Got two in the mail on the way!!


I've heard good stuff about these scopes. I think I'm gonna to try one out.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

NIKON for sure!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

3x9x50 for $175 hard deal to pass up on a quality scope they can save you a few bucks vs a Leupold I have couple of Leupolds ready to see how the new Redfields stack up! I think Nikon,Leupolds,Bushnells etc.. are good scopes like Ford or Chevy I guess


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have owned at least one of every brand out there at one time or another. Nikon is by far my favorite. I have a 3-9X50 BDC on my Remington 700 .308 and a 3-9X40 on my Remington Model Seven .243. Great optics, clear glass and awesome light gathering ability as well. I haven't found a match for the money yet. Leupold is a very close second with me but usually just a bit more expensive. Just my opinion of course. Just like redfishguy said...about like ford or chevy. Both are good and some people are diehards either way.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

The Bushnell 4200 elite at Cabelas was just on sale for $150, the have been about $199 for a while. I called and the sale was over, but they sold it to me for $150 anyway and got $20 dollars off on top of that with the promotion.


----------

